# Unusual Nesting Materials



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...


My two Workshop Birds, 'Tail Gunner Joe', and, 'Columbo' ( a Hen ) --- these two ex-convelesents, both had really serious injurys...anyway, both got well, became mates, were released, went back to the Wild Life for a while, came back, decided to be 'Shop Birds'...

Okay...

Anyway, these two sweeties...I have been missing various small items from my Work benches, small Twist Drill Bits, Taps, Allen Wrenches, small sizes of Open-End Wrenches, all rather thin items, small drift Punches, stuff like that...

I'd be working on something, next day, the Allen Wrench or small Threading 'Tap' or small Screwdriver is missing...

Then, I find some of these here or there on the floor...then, sitting here, I hear 'Tink!' and glimpse Joe through the mesh door to the shop, glimpse Joe flying up to their Nest, so...

Anyway, these two have been gathering all these little Tools, for adding to their Nest...! - if, sometimes dropping them on the way...

So, I went and got them a bunch of nice fine twigs and dry grass runners and Pine Needles, which they made dis-appear in no time...

Anyway, funny stuff sometimes...


Be some good thermal-mass I suppose, all that 'warm' Steel...!



Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is so cute and so much fun to watch all the stuff they collect for their nest.
When Angel and Tiny had the whole house to themselves they were collecting all kinds of stuff for their nest. I was missing business cards, paper clips, cat toys, anything small enough to fit in their little nest. 
So cute.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL  It is like you got a couple of kleptomaniacs hanging around.

Be careful not to leave any key on small chain, or by itself...laying around! That could prove dangerous, well at least you know where to go look.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And I thought crows were bad at stealing! Of course, they do it because they like shiny things. You should have taken a picture of the "Nest of Steel", Phil.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, that is a cute story. Maybe they're budding craftsmen being around you and watching you build things.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, that is a delightful story. Now, that was a smart pigeon, saving up for a rainy day.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nona, Phil, Everyone...

That is a funny and cute story of Blanca collecting your money for her nest, lol! Phil, that is too funny as well with your two snagging the drill bits and allen wrenches, lol

Pigeons are funny birds, and they really will use anything they can get their beaks on and can carry into the air. 

My two and before Lucy & Ricky (when they had free range of the basement) would ALWAYS try to grab the pull strings on the vertical blinds. It would be funny to watch and see them grab a hold of one of the strings and start walking with it in beak for as far as it would give


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nona, I am picturing your pigeons sitting on all that money, how funny and cute.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL!! Maybe they were planning on building a new, high-tech nest.  And Nona, maybe yours were saving up for it!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, the taking money out of the Cash drawer is amazing..!

I have had my Keys disappear a few times, then I'd find them in some odd place where one of the Birds had dropped them while absconding with them...and I know it was not me who had 'lost' them either!

They routinely pull the Speaker Wires out on the little Office Sterio...

I have not looked into the 'Nest of Steel' yet, but sometime soon I will get a Ladder and climb up to see it.

They had lain one egg which rolled off and fell and of course broke, so I put a nice folded small Towell up there a week ago or so, saw some small items they had gathered already ( this is up on a high shelf in the Shop) with the front edge of the Towell folded twice to make a little higher area...so, as far as I know they are brooding just the one Egg presently...

Seems like in mid to latter December, the various Pigeons in here traditionally decide it is Baby-Makin'-Time again. I don't know why, but these two, two other ones, and two other ones more all are brooding, plus, PLUS one feral recovered Hen made a Nest by herself, next to a Caged convelesent, and is brooding her two ( I assume, non fertile) Eggs...so, who knows how many of these are fertile...but we shall see...

Could be some "Squab Jamborees" here before too long...

Oh my..!


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, talk about LAUGHING!

Phil, you and Nona certainly have/had the GREATEST!

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE STORIES!

Moral of the story: lose something? Check the pigeon nest!! And, here I thought Pack Rats were the KINGS! WRONG!!


----------

